# Twonky Questions



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi.

I know a few of you have Twonky running. I'm ready to try it, but I have a question. 

Under "TwonkyMedia Configuration: Basic Setup" what goes into the "Server Name" option? Is it anything I want to call it, or does it need to map to my computer name? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

I put my computer name there. It seems to work, but not sure if you can call it something else.

I'm just glad this seems o work for my AMD (AkS non-VIIV) system. However, it doesnt' seem to have picked up all my media (there's lots, maybe it's still scanning), and everything ebsides my pictures has an X by it on the HR20, and won't play. Anyone know why?


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

The network is connected and tested fine. The twonky media server is showing up on the hr20. All of my music files are displaying, but I cant play any of them. There is an "X" next to all titles, instead of the music symbol. Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dpluta said:


> The network is connected and tested fine. The twonky media server is showing up on the hr20. All of my music files are displaying, but I cant play any of them. There is an "X" next to all titles, instead of the music symbol. Any ideas?


Be sure to include the appropriate LMCA add-on for Twonky (and restart the Twonky server after doing so)


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Earl.

Do you mean the LPCM add on? That's the only add on on the twonky site other than the FLAC add on. I added the LPCM add on and now the titles show the music symbol and starts to play back. However, it is in total slow-motion. Also, pictures are not showing up at all. Not even a list.

Thanks.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Be sure to include the appropriate LMCA add-on for Twonky (and restart the Twonky server after doing so)


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi again.

Life is good. Twonky works on my HR20. We just got done looking at a concert picture slide show with The Allman Bros playing in the background. The family (and me) were impressed. 

I have a large collection of FLAC files. However, it does not appear as though the HR20 will play them. I installed the FLAC add on from Twonky and it does not work. I looked around the Twonky forums and apparently the add on is limited to devices that support FLAC. The HR20 software apparently will not work with their FLAC add on. 

Here's a quick and dirty cheat sheet if you want to try Twonky with your broadband connection:

1) Your HR20 must have 108 or 10b installed
2) An ethernet connection must be made to the HR20. USB networking is not supported on the HR20. You must either go directly with hard wire from your router to the HR20, or you should be able to use a wireless bridge. 
2a) Confirm that you have an ethernet connection to your HR20. 
3) Download and install the Twonky software and the LPCM add on. 
4) Configure and load the Twonky server. 
5) Go to your HR20 and see if the "Music & Pictures" option appears. 

That should do it. I started this at around 930 this morning and was done by 11. I'll try to answer questions as they come up. This forum has been super good to me and I'll try to give back if possible. 

Thanks to Earl for his help. Bye.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm getting X next to all of my iTunes music. I tried downloading the LPMC transcoder no good.

Any ideas?


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Are they WAVs, MP3s, or what? I could only get MP3s to play. Also, the server software can be touchy. Try resaving your settings on the twonky config page. shut down and restart the server, do a media content rescan, and then reboot your PC.



laxcoach said:


> I'm getting X next to all of my iTunes music. I tried downloading the LPMC transcoder no good.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

The twonky site says they support iTunes 6, and I upgraded to 7.x a couple of months ago. I also see that they list the iTune DRM format. Rokulabs also is having trouble with iTunes 7 and their internet radio.

I'm going to downgrade iTunes and see what happens.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm on Itunes 7. That's not likely the problem.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

It's the iTunes store content. The DRMed stuff is inaccessible. So are Audible.com DRMed booktapes. My mp3 podcasts are all available.

I just spent 2 hours trying to convert the iTune content to mp3. What a major pain. I was really hoping that I could install TwonkyVision on my wife's laptop, and she could use her playlists (iTune store content) to pipe music into the living room. 

I hate that dumb Bose iPod player. It should stay in front of the elliptical machine. There is no place for it in my living room. bleh.

It occurs to me that what I really need for for Apple to support UPnP Media like WMP11.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

How does the HR20/Twonky handle play lists? Is the only option to play files based on folder? I ask because I have alot of mp3's that would be difficult to manage without setting a playlist of some sort.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

cpbergie said:


> How does the HR20/Twonky handle play lists? Is the only option to play files based on folder? I ask because I have alot of mp3's that would be difficult to manage without setting a playlist of some sort.


during setup it asked whether to integrate with itunes. but you go to
http://SERVERNAMEORIP:9000/setup.htm

You can add the iTunes library file there.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Something to note. If you want to use Twonky with your Xbox360 then you need to either leave the ServerName field blank or make sure it is longer then 8 characters. The xbox360 apparently will see it but not let you connect with a short name. I ran into this myself earlier today.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

cpbergie said:


> How does the HR20/Twonky handle play lists? Is the only option to play files based on folder? I ask because I have alot of mp3's that would be difficult to manage without setting a playlist of some sort.


Twonky will recognize playlists with an .m3u extension, but apparently not in strict m3u format. In Winamp, I saved a playlist with pls filetype, but named it with .m3u extension. That worked.


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Life is good. Twonky works on my HR20. We just got done looking at a concert picture slide show with The Allman Bros playing in the background. The family (and me) were impressed.
> 
> ...


This is helpful. I don't have 1 yet but I do have 3 done. Getting 2a and 2b done? I've got a wireless network in the house, supported by an SBC/ATT wireless router. How do I connect an ethernet connection to the HR20?


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

Just downloaded, installed with Plugins, and BAM! Now have music and pics on my HR20. it was a simple install for a fool like me and yet another option enabled with recent Santa gift. Its a beatiful thing.

Thank you for finding this, I thought I would have to use Intel's stuff but this was "for the win".


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I take it Twonky will not work with a "switch" I am using a netgear GS605 Gigbit ethernet switch to connect My two macs, not a router. I am not sure what the difference is between a switch and a router. Twonky can see the HR20, but the HR20 does not see the Twonky server Any Mac addicts out ther that can Help?


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

If you cant hard wire it, you'll need a wireless bridge. I dont want to get into configuring people's networks though. Use Google and lookup "wireless bridge." That should get you started. Dont forget that you cannot use the USB port. Usually, that would be the cheapest, fastest, and easiest way to do this. However, since the HR20 wont support it, you're going to need to get a true ethernet connection to the HR20. Mine is hard wired from my router.



politzer said:


> This is helpful. I don't have 1 yet but I do have 3 done. Getting 2a and 2b done? I've got a wireless network in the house, supported by an SBC/ATT wireless router. How do I connect an ethernet connection to the HR20?


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry.

I'm not a Mac guy. However, if the switch has ethernet output ports, it should work the same. I dont want to steer you wrong though, so I'll limit my advice to Windows users. Good luck.



machavez00 said:


> I take it Twonky will not work with a "switch" I am using a netgear GS605 Gigbit ethernet switch to connect My two macs, not a router. I am not sure what the difference is between a switch and a router. Twonky can see the HR20, but the HR20 does not see the Twonky server Any Mac addicts out ther that can Help?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I turned off the Mac's personal firewall and it connected to my computer. I have the same issue if I try to send or receive a file from someone with AIM, I have to turn it off



laxcoach said:


> I'm getting X next to all of my iTunes music. I tried downloading the LPMC transcoder no good.
> 
> Any ideas?


 I am also seing an x next to my I tunes songs and any videos that are on my hard drive


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

I just installed TwonkyMedia after reading this discussion. Other than my MP3s not working until I installed the LPCM add-on, I was completely amazed at how the Twonky server and the HR20 just configured themselves. 

I haven't gotten videos to work yet. What types are supported?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jsevinsk said:


> ....
> I haven't gotten videos to work yet. What types are supported?


No video formats are supported yet.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Anybody get Internet Radio to work?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I turned off the Mac's personal firewall and it connected to my computer. I have the same issue if I try to send or receive a file from someone with AIM, I have to turn it off
> 
> I am also seing an x next to my I tunes songs and any videos that are on my hard drive


I don't believe Twonky is being used by the hr20 to see my mac. This may be the reason it can't stream audio or video. The HR20 can see all the file folders on my hard drive and can display photos, even those Iphoto did not import. I am going to unistall it and see if it still sees my computer. Side note:I am at my mom's house and her computer can see my Twonky server as a UPnP. I have a linksys wireless bridge to her house.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> No video formats are supported yet.


Does anybody have a clue about what types will be supported?

John


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I don't believe Twonky is being used by the HR20 to see my mac. This may be the reason it can't stream audio or video. The HR20 can see all the file folders on my hard drive and can display photos, even those Iphoto did not import. I am going to unistall it and see if it still sees my computer. Side note:I am at my mom's house and her computer can see my Twonky server as a UPnP. I have a linksys wireless bridge to her house.


The HR20 does need Twonky to see my mac. I will try and get the windoze comp's at my mom's set up whith media player 11 or try Twonkyand maybe it will play music etc. Mac users need to set up a port in their firewall setttings to let the HR20 see your mac. There are a couple of songs in my computer that the HR20 will play, but they are playing at slow.


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

I am having a problem with Twonky media server and the HR20. I am running Twonky Mediaserver 4.1 on a Synology DS-101G+ NAS device. This NAS based server works well with other media streaming devices I have in the house. I needed to install the plugin to get rid of the "X"'s on the HR20 song list. When I want to play a song, it looks like it will work - I even get the display like it's playing (it takes a while to start) - but I don't hear anything. After about a minute I get the message "access denied". To reset it I have to reboot the HR20. Similar problem with photos, however I can actually view them for a short time. After viewing the slideshow for about a minute it stops and I get the "access denied" message. Eventually I get a message that the mediaserver disconnected.

I noticed some strange things with the HR20. I can't ping it, even though it has an IP address. The DHCP lease seems to expire rather quickly and it does not get renewed (according to my router). Perhaps I should try using a static IP? 

Has anyone had these problems or do you have an idea of what could be going on?


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone see a file limitation problem? 

My HR20 cant see my mp3s when i point it to the root folder J:/data/mp3, but if i point it to a more specific folder it works fine, (say J:/data/mp3/The Alarm). I have about 80GB of mp3s. Could twonky not be scanning enough subfolders?


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> The HR20 does need Twonky to see my mac. I will try and get the windoze comp's at my mom's set up whith media player 11 or try Twonkyand maybe it will paly music etc. Mac users need to set up a port in their firewall setttings to let the HR20 see your mac. There are a couple of songs in my computer that the HR20 will play, but they are playing at slow.


What did you have to do for the songs to show up on the mac. I haven't had time to investigate further, but I was under the impression a plug-in was needed to convert MP3 to LPCM. And that a plug in for Mac wasnt available from Twonky.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I want to make sure I have removed Twonky from My Mac. I have run the unistall script, is there anywhere else i need to look to be sure all it's file are gone?
Twonky is not not the only thing out there. Try doing a search for UPnP software, there are several other options.  I have found one called Eyeconnect. It will stream media from your ITunes, IPhoto, etc but the must be in those libraries. It will also do vidoes from the "movies" folder although the HR20 does not support it at this time. Eyeconnect sees the HR20 as the "DIRECTV Plus HD DVR" where Twonky saw it as a generic media receiver. One problem(big), when I tried to play a song all I hear is white noise. I will contact the website for help


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Be sure to include the appropriate LMCA add-on for Twonky (and restart the Twonky server after doing so)


What is the name of the folder the add-ons get installed to. I have looked on the twonky site and could not find where to install them.

Thanks for all the help by the way


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Avarond said:


> What is the name of the folder the add-ons get installed to. I have looked on the twonky site and could not find where to install them.
> 
> Thanks for all the help by the way


It's the LPCM add-on and it goes in the cgi-bin folder.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Anybody get Internet Radio to work?


Go to http://www.applian.com/ and look for Replay AV. I have been using it for years. It is like TiVo for Internet Radio. It records Rush for me each day, then I load it to my Palm for my commute. It can convert recordings to MP3, then you should be able to listen to them on your HR20.

Note: I am waiting for my bridge to come via UPS, so I haven't tested playback on the HR20 yet.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> Does anybody have a clue about what types will be supported?
> 
> John


The LPCM transcoder only works with MP3's. Not AAC files both secured and unsecured. I have had some issue with a few of my MP3's playing either too quickly or too slowly.

Has anyone else had similar issues?

This is a Twonky specific question.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

My files started out playing very slow. I stopped and started the server and rebooted. It worked fine after that.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

cpbergie said:


> Anyone see a file limitation problem?
> 
> My HR20 cant see my mp3s when i point it to the root folder J:/data/mp3, but if i point it to a more specific folder it works fine, (say J:/data/mp3/The Alarm). I have about 80GB of mp3s. Could twonky not be scanning enough subfolders?


I've seen a similar issue when spanning folders while using WMP11. I find that the only way to get it to recognize all 50+ gigs of my music library is actually have it in playlists.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

dpluta said:


> My files started out playing very slow. I stopped and started the server and rebooted. It worked fine after that.


Funny, because with me it is the same files that always either play at the correct speed or otherwise.

Regardless of a reboot of the server. I was trying to pinpoint the reason to either Sample Rate or bitrate and did not find any consistancies.

Thanks for the feedback though. I have a goal of getting this working as a stable tool by february. My wife is hosting a Baby Shower for a friend and wants specific music and pictures to shuffle throughout the party. As of today that would be a big no based on performance. But time will tell.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Funny, because with me it is the same files that always either play at the correct speed or otherwise.
> 
> Regardless of a reboot of the server. I was trying to pinpoint the reason to either Sample Rate or bitrate and did not find any consistancies.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though. I have a goal of getting this working as a stable tool by february. My wife is hosting a Baby Shower for a friend and wants specific music and pictures to shuffle throughout the party. As of today that would be a big no based on performance. But time will tell.


Baby Shower? What a good idea, my wife is having a baby shower around the same time.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Baby Shower? What a good idea, my wife is having a baby shower around the same time.


Oh I forgot it was for your shower....my bad. I am more focused on the poker party going on at the same time!

You're move REDEAL!

signed 
SALSBURY


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

packfan909 said:



> Oh I forgot it was for your shower....my bad. I am more focused on the poker party going on at the same time!
> 
> You're move REDEAL!
> 
> ...


I should carry a sign like this when you and I play poker. :imwith:

Ok, I know, I know :backtotop


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is coming up in multiple threads now.

For step-by-step instructions for setting up your HR20 with Windows Media Player 11 and a Wireless Network, click here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74426

You should not even need Twonky!

- Craig


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I have Windows XP 2003. I do not have Media Center, ViiV, or anything else.
> 
> I tried it several wasy without success. Here is what I did that made Music and Photos work.
> 
> ...


In directv's "install guide" on their website it says soon you will be able to stream videos from PC to HR20 !


----------



## jjaromin (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought I'd let people know of the partial success I've had getting a NAS to be seen by the HR20.

I've got the Thecus N2100 NAS device. I installed the Twonky Media Server module and the HR20 immediately recognized the NAS. The photos display, but video (I know this is not yet supported) and audio does not work yet. I see the audio/video files, but they have X's. I'm going to install the LPCM add-on as suggested here previously and see if it brings the audio alive...


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> In directv's "install guide" on their website it says soon you will be able to stream videos from PC to HR20 !


Wow, 42" of pr0n.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## politzer (Sep 25, 2006)

2. I got the $49 Lynksys Wireless Game Adapter (WGA) Earl recommended at BB.
3. Because of my network security I had to plug it to a PC directly and set it up.
4. Connected the LynksysWGA54AG to the HR20 Ethernet port.

So in reference to the Lynksys:

You had to set up the Adapter on your PC initially, but then removed it and connected it to the HR20? or was it still connected to your PC when you then chained ito the DVR?

I don't want a hard wire connection between my HR20 and my laptop.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

politzer said:


> 2. I got the $49 Linksys Wireless Game Adapter (WGA) Earl recommended at BB.
> 3. Because of my network security I had to plug it to a PC directly and set it up.
> 4. Connected the LynksysWGA54AG to the HR20 Ethernet port.
> 
> ...


I set it up on a laptop and then disconnected it and moved it to the HR20. I will edit my post to say that explicitely. Here are the Links to the Quick Install and User Guides.

Let us know if it works for you especially if you are using a non-ViiV computer.

- Craig


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I set it up on a laptop and then disconnected it and moved it to the HR20. I will edit my post to say that explicitely. Here are the Links to the Quick Install and User Guides.
> 
> Let us know if it works for you especially if you are using a non-ViiV computer.
> 
> - Craig


I had spent many hours trying to get this to work using an old Linksys Wireless-B adaptor (WGA11B). I could not get Twonky or WMA11 to work.

I just bought the $49 WGA54AG at Best Buy and Twonky works on the HR20!


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

jjaromin said:


> I thought I'd let people know of the partial success I've had getting a NAS to be seen by the HR20.
> 
> I've got the Thecus N2100 NAS device. I installed the Twonky Media Server module and the HR20 immediately recognized the NAS. The photos display, but video (I know this is not yet supported) and audio does not work yet. I see the audio/video files, but they have X's. I'm going to install the LPCM add-on as suggested here previously and see if it brings the audio alive...


If you get it working let me know, I didnt know how to place lpcm for the NLSU2.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried TwonkyVision Media Server today because WMP 11 still logs me off from time to time. Over the last couple days, I've ripped a bunch of CDs to .wma with WMP 11. The HR20 played them fine when WMP 11 was the server.

With Twonky, there are 'X's for all the .wma content. I had installed the lpcm plug-in and the flac plug in into the cgi folder.

So it's back to WMP.


----------



## dgoehring (Dec 22, 2006)

I installed Twonkymedia (all pictures display great) and tried to install the LPCM add-on. I had to create a cgi-bin directory on my machine (under c:\inetpub\wwwroot\. I then rebooted the computer and restarted the server but I still see X on all MP3 music.

Am I not installing the add-on correctly? I would appreciate any advice on how to get the music to work.

Thanks


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

The LPCM files go into c:\program files\twonkyvision\cgi-bin.

Use search to make sure it is there. Search for "cgi-bin". If it is not in the twonkyvision sub-dir, then remove twonky and re-install.


----------



## dgoehring (Dec 22, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The LPCM files go into c:\program files\twonkyvision\cgi-bin.
> 
> Use search to make sure it is there. Search for "cgi-bin". If it is not in the twonkyvision sub-dir, then remove twonky and re-install.


I installed three files lamp.exe, cgi-lame.exe, and mp3-lpcm.desc into the c:\program files\twonkyvision\cgi-bin directory and rebooted my computer. I still see the X when I try to play music on my HR20. Pictures work fine.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

During the install of Twonky, did you select to start as a service?

That selection keeps you from having to log in and start the twonky server up.

Go ahead and log in, assuming you have to log in.
Start twonky server.
That should do it.

Give it a minute before you check your HR20.

It will only play mp3. The others will be "X".


----------



## dgoehring (Dec 22, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> No video formats are supported yet.


Any idea if and when video will be support??


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

No idea. Did you get it going?


----------



## dgoehring (Dec 22, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> No idea. Did you get it going?


Sorry, Yes I did, Thanks for the help. It works great.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

upgraded to WMP11 and installed twonky, installed the add-ons in the cgi.. directory. It is up and running, can see all the photos and music. Just a couple of issues that someone may be able to assist me with:
1: all songs play extremely slowwww.... using 802.11B, could this have any effect?
2. Is there any way to speed up the slide show?
3. Is there anyway to change any of the slideshow parameters?


----------



## srtpusher (Jan 25, 2007)

ok - this is what i have

win xp - not media center
wirless connection between laptop and router
hr20 directly wired to router

my hr20 has passed the connection test. i am getting an ip address under advanced setup.

1. Where do i find this on my laptop? i have looked in my network places and workgroup computers - am i looking in the right place? i tried changing the ip on the hr20 to the ip of my laptop and i got an ip conflict error on my laptop - so i changed it back.

i have installed twonky - and it shows up in my network places and there are files listed there.

my hr20 will not give me the picture/music folder in menu. 

wmp11 doesn't see the hr20 either

i also had all firewalls disabled - should i reset my router? i am a network novice, but am great at following directions and am computer literate..



any help whould be appreciated


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

srtpusher said:


> ok - this is what i have
> 
> win xp - not media center
> wirless connection between laptop and router
> ...


I had the same issue originally. First do a RBR and see if it then recognizes it. I also turned of packet bursting on my wireless gaming adapter, which is hard wired into my HR20. I am not sure which one fixed the issue. I got Twonky on Linux and WM 11 on Vista working. I only have 28 days left in my Twonky trial. Any one know of any free Linux music apps that will work with the HR20? I only have Vista on a laptop, which is obviously not powered on all the time, unlike my Linux server.


----------



## Rubbernecker (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there anyway to speed up the slide show or change the slide show parameters?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have had to restart my Mac to get Twonky running again. It has done this twice since I installed 4.3 and added the audio fix. Could this be because I am running in the 30-day free trial period and have not paid for it?


----------



## cnb2606 (Jan 9, 2007)

Help!!! 
Since Twonky 4.3 upgrade, I cannot view pictures through my HR20. I am either getting an "x" beside the pics or getting a message "Unable to access". I sent an email to Twonky Support and they are aware of this issue and requested me to try to change the setting under "Client/Sharing". So far I have tried DLNA 1.0/1.5, X360, Phillips Streamium, DLink xx, etc. but no luck.
Does anyone having similar issue with TWONKY and a non-VIIV PC? 
Also, everything to do with MUSIC is working perfectly.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have had to restart my Mac to get Twonky running again. It has done this twice since I installed 4.3 and added the audio fix. Could this be because I am running in the 30-day free trial period and have not paid for it?


I was running in the 30-day free trial on my Mac until I registered it today (9 days left) and never had to restart Twonky 4.3.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

So after finally networking one of my HR20's, I decided to try to get my music and pictures to play. After fighting with WMP for a while I decided to test out Twonky. Seemed to work perfectly, except for all of the WMA files. I am in the process of converting all of the WMA to MP3, but they still show an x next to them. Is there anything else I am missing? All of the files that were originally MP3s play fine, but the converted files do not. Thoughts?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been having two issues with Twonky and pictures. First, when I first go into the Pictures menu on the HR20, pictures several pictures appear on the screen. These are pictures from folders elsewhere on my computer. These pictures are not in folders marked for sharing. I have no idea why they are appearing, but I would prefer it if they did not. The second problem is that I am not seeing all of the subfolders within my pictures folder. When browsing from the HR20, I reach a certain point in the alphabetical list of folders, and then it just stops.

I would like to be able to see all the folders in the main folder selected and I would prefer not to see pictures from folders that aren't selected for sharing. Any ideas?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I liked it better when they showed the file names, not thumbnails. Too many pictures get missed.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow this thread is a blast from the past. I was even posting on Christmas day, what a geek I am.


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

cnb2606 said:


> Help!!!
> Since Twonky 4.3 upgrade, I cannot view pictures through my HR20. I am either getting an "x" beside the pics or getting a message "Unable to access". I sent an email to Twonky Support and they are aware of this issue and requested me to try to change the setting under "Client/Sharing". So far I have tried DLNA 1.0/1.5, X360, Phillips Streamium, DLink xx, etc. but no luck.
> Does anyone having similar issue with TWONKY and a non-VIIV PC?
> Also, everything to do with MUSIC is working perfectly.


since 17e upgrade, all my music songs have an "x" on it. My pictures are fine. Help!


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

Just let everyone know - I ended up installing the new 4.4 version with Lace add on and the xs disappeared and all is well.


----------



## sorialge (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi - hoping someone can point me to the appropriate location for learning how to network 2 different HR20s to my Mac. Apologies in advance if I've missed a sticky somewhere.

I hope that I'll be able to stream all media from one unit to any of the other two units. (i.e. HR20 unit 1, HR20 unit 2, Mac). I have a wireless router already. Is there a preferred wireless adapter for the HR20?

Thanks!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

sorialge said:


> Hi - hoping someone can point me to the appropriate location for learning how to network 2 different HR20s to my Mac. Apologies in advance if I've missed a sticky somewhere.
> 
> I hope that I'll be able to stream all media from one unit to any of the other two units. (i.e. HR20 unit 1, HR20 unit 2, Mac). I have a wireless router already. Is there a preferred wireless adapter for the HR20?
> 
> Thanks!


Check out this thread. It will probably be the one you need...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=944388&highlight=mac+twonky+work#post944388


----------



## sorialge (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Spanky - how about the network adapters for the HR-20? Any suggestions there or is it all the same thing?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

sorialge said:


> Thanks Spanky - how about the network adapters for the HR-20? Any suggestions there or is it all the same thing?


See my signature, WET54G is what I use.


----------



## sorialge (Aug 26, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> See my signature, WET54G is what I use.


I already have a wireless router. Thought all I would need is a network adapter to plug into each of my two HR20's. Am I way off here??? Isn't there such thing as a network adapter that you plug into ethernet ports similar to those wireless network cards or usb network adapters??? What type of hardware devices do I need to bring my two HR20's on my network?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

sorialge said:


> I already have a wireless router. Thought all I would need is a network adapter to plug into each of my two HR20's. Am I way off here??? Isn't there such thing as a network adapter that you plug into ethernet ports similar to those wireless network cards or usb network adapters??? What type of hardware devices do I need to bring my two HR20's on my network?


Yes, as I said, the WET54G is an ethernet plug in devied to a wireless device. That means you plug the HR20 into the WET54g via a cable and then it TX/RX traffic via wireless from your wireless router.

See this thread for complete networking details and everything you ever wanted to know...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327


----------



## PhatZim (Feb 15, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but where should I see ‘Music & Pictures’ on the HR20?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

PhatZim said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where should I see 'Music & Pictures' on the HR20?


When you hit the Menu button.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm having issues with Twonky and my Mac. I have Twonky configured to look at the correct folders on my computer for music and photos. On the HR20, it sees Twonky Apple. When I click on either Music or Photos it says that there are no files in that folder. Does this sound familiar?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> I'm having issues with Twonky and my Mac. I have Twonky configured to look at the correct folders on my computer for music and photos. On the HR20, it sees Twonky Apple. When I click on either Music or Photos it says that there are no files in that folder. Does this sound familiar?


Try this instead. It is a Mac specific solution from Elgato. It full function (photos, music, and video when enabled) for 30 days, after that it is music only.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92536


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

If I can get Twonky to work, I would prefer that. I've already purchased a license for it. How much is the EyeConnect in US dollars?


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I am trying to use Twonky with my HR20's and it doesn't even show up in the menu of servers. I'm running Vista Home Premium, Twonky works on my PS3 so my network is fine but like I said it doesn't show up in the list of servers.

I see "P2200:Kash76" and my Twonky server is named "Twonky" but it's not showing. I've turned off the firewall and still no go.

Any ideas for me?


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

Kash76 said:


> I am trying to use Twonky with my HR20's and it doesn't even show up in the menu of servers. I'm running Vista Home Premium, Twonky works on my PS3 so my network is fine but like I said it doesn't show up in the list of servers.
> 
> I see "P2200:Kash76" and my Twonky server is named "Twonky" but it's not showing. I've turned off the firewall and still no go.
> 
> Any ideas for me?


Same Problem with Vista. It worked great with XP.

Hope someone has a solution.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yep, never got it working on Vista either. XP is working fine though. When i emailed twonky they said they don't support the DTV boxes


----------



## kenbr (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm running Twonky 4.4 on a Fedora server and both my HR-21's work fine with videos and pictures. My music will not play however as mine are all stored as wma files. I wish I could get the music working because I could then get rid of my DSM-320.


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

kenbr said:


> I'm running Twonky 4.4 on a Fedora server and both my HR-21's work fine with videos and pictures. My music will not play however as mine are all stored as wma files. I wish I could get the music working because I could then get rid of my DSM-320.


The following site has the means to convert wma file to mp3. 
http://xilisoft.com/

I still can't get the HR20s to recognize Twonky under VISTA. The forums were no help. Twonky shows up as PVConnect in Vista. I don't know what that means.


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm using version 4.4.5 and and can't find a link for the LPCM add-on on the Twonky site (I have an X by all my music files). Does anyone have a link for the LPCM add-on?


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> I'm using version 4.4.5 and and can't find a link for the LPCM add-on on the Twonky site (I have an X by all my music files). Does anyone have a link for the LPCM add-on?


They removed it awhile back, probably because it doesn't work with the 5.0 beta. Which OS are you running? I have the Windows and Linux LPCM add-ons and I can post them here if you are interested.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Careful, he may want your paypal information... :lol: 

I have the Windows one as well. Not sure what version it supports though, it is kind of old.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Careful, he may want your paypal information... :lol:
> 
> I have the Windows one as well. Not sure what version it supports though, it is kind of old.


I've given up on Twonky. Have you ever heard of a company that releases a beta (it's now been two months) and doesn't answer any questions or provide any feedback? Overall, the 5.0 beta shows a lot of promise, but Twonky's usual lack of support is frustrating, especially since I'm a paying customer  I would not recommend anyone buy this for the HR2x...

Since MediaTomb is working so well, I have no use for Twonky anymore


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> They removed it awhile back, probably because it doesn't work with the 5.0 beta. Which OS are you running? I have the Windows and Linux LPCM add-ons and I can post them here if you are interested.


I am using Windows XP. That would be great if you could post it. Thx


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> I am using Windows XP. That would be great if you could post it. Thx


Here it is...

EDIT: Removed attachment due to file being corrupt


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> Here it is...


Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I'm getting a corrupt error message when trying to extract the file?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

You guys may need to send it via a email.


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

I received the LPCM add-on (Thanks boilerjt!!) and extracted the 3 files. To install the add-on do I just copy the 3 files to the program files\TwonkyMedia\cgi-bin folder and restart twonky?


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> I received the LPCM add-on (Thanks boilerjt!!) and extracted the 3 files. To install the add-on do I just copy the 3 files to the program files\TwonkyMedia\cgi-bin folder and restart twonky?


Yes, that should do it. Make sure you restart the server.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure what I am doing wrong, I just downloaded and installed Twonky for the first time, wanted to try it since WMP has so many issues. Twonky installed alright but all of my music has the dreaded X beside the titles and all the internet radio stations also have the X. 

There are no add on's currently offered on the Twonky site. I have opened the proper port with the firewall, still X's. Not sure what else I need to do. I'm running Windows XP, service pack 3, network is hardwired, Netgear WGR614v7 router. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

MercurialIN said:


> Not sure what I am doing wrong, I just downloaded and installed Twonky for the first time, wanted to try it since WMP has so many issues. Twonky installed alright but all of my music has the dreaded X beside the titles and all the internet radio stations also have the X.
> 
> There are no add on's currently offered on the Twonky site. I have opened the proper port with the firewall, still X's. Not sure what else I need to do. I'm running Windows XP, service pack 3, network is hardwired, Netgear WGR614v7 router. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


You need the LPCM transcoding addon that Twonky pulled from their web site. If you PM me with your email address, I will send it to you. A little warning though with Twonky. If you do purchase it , they will provide no support to you whatsoever since they want nothing to do with the HR2x. Also, they have stated that when version 5.0 is released, there will be no free upgrade.


----------

